# Llama's and Alpacas welcome



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Please feel free to discuss Llama and Alpaca topics here. Admin is very practical, if there are numbers to support it and some freed up admin time to set it up, a new board can happen. Let's prove we need one! Thanks all,


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I know nothing about Alpaca's or Llama's for that matter. We do have a huge Alpaca Breeding farm in the area. Here's the link for those that might be interested.

Those alpaca babies are cute. 

Alpacas of America
http://www.alpaca1.com/default.asp


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi - I'm a llama - can I join in  

hoggie


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay I'll wade in here...do llamas need their teeth floated? Lashes' front teeth seems to be getting rather long. She can still close her jaw but sometimes I wonder if I'm neglecting her.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Great topics, they might work better posted on thier own rather than hidden in this thread. Except for Hoggie, my understanding is that Llamas spit, so if you're going to spit then keep it to yourself please.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL - promise I won't spit

hoggie


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

My alpacas and I thank you!


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Liese,

In response to your question on teeth.

We just had Iggy (llama) sheared, feet trimmed, dewormed and teeth done. His lower jaw teeth get very long and need to be grind back. 

Iggy is a very good guardian. Last year, he would not let the sheep into an adjoining pasture (by lying in front of the entrance) during the day when he was sleeping. About mid-afternoon (4:00 p.m.) he would let them out to graze and he patrol in that area. - The sheep learned fast that they were not going to get around him.

Llamas can be alittle aloof - not the easiest to befriend although Iggy is now taking biscuits from me. He will stand for the halter if I can get an arm around his neck.

jane


----------



## llamaqueen (Feb 22, 2006)

I had been wondering if we could get a llama/alpaca section set up. It seems that a number of people on here have them as guard animals/pets and usually post in the sheep/goat section for help. I am not on every day so to look for these posts I usually have to go through a few pages. 

Yes, llamas spit but that is their way of saying leave them alone. (and no, its not very pleasant to be spit on....its green and smells bad!) I find that the majority of people that say they have been "spit on" have actually been sneezed on or received a warning spit (no green stuff). If you've been spit on you know it and so does everyone else! lol


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

i love my llama his name is jacob, he is my goat gaurdian and a great freind!!!!!!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info about the teeth. Unfortunately the only camelid vet in the area will not do farm calls but I will call around to see if a llama farmer can help me out.

Tonight I was throwing DE onto Lashes and Llew to help with flies. Usually they don't mind but suddenly Lashes got up and pinned me against a T -post as she went over to another area. It certainly seemed quite deliberate, got a gash and lots of bruises for my troubles. After I got myself under control, I went over, told her that was totally unnecessary and spit in her face...she looked pretty shocked. So spitting works both ways! So from now on I will throw DE onto the ground for them to roll in - it gets their backs at least but will forgoe dusting the underparts.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Alpacas can and _do_ spit, (though less than llamas I'm told), however they usually only spit at other alpacas. This is particularly true of the female that is rejecting the advances of a male - the rejection is actually called a "Spit off".
If a person is spat on it's more often than not that he or she came between the spitting animal and the intended target.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

P.S. I'm all for a forum for alpacas and llamas!
(Could camels be included - they also are now being farmed in Australia.)

And for the kids...

The one 'l' lama is a priest
the two 'l' llama is a beast
but I will bet my silk pyjamas
there aren't any three 'l' lllamas.

Amazing.... I can't remember where I left my car-keys/wallet/glasses, but a silly rhyme from primary school I can?!!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I dunno...I had llamas for awhile and it seemed more likely that I'd get hit with spit than the target. My boys had an awful aim. When they'd start waving those noses in the air and start gurgling up spit, we'd run for cover!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I have 5 alpacas.
love them very much but they do spit.
Mostly at each other but the problem is they tend to rub cheeks when arguing with each other so when they also spit it goes elsewhere, like.... on me! 
It happens a lot at feeding time and I get so mad at them.
Spit is flying everywhere and even if I don't get in the way of a blob, the whole barn stinks.

Alpacas also need their teeth floated.
Some more than others.
We did a really bad job on one of ours but it grew out fine.

I don't think the traffic would justify having an alpaca/Llama forum.
I used to belong to the alpaca Nation forum and even they don't have much new stuff to talk about.


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

We have sold our flock of sheep and our female llama is out of a job. She is an excellent guardian. She is 6 years old, brownish red in color and has been a great animal for us, she is $600.00. We live in Northern NY and she is available as of today 9/12/07. Call the number below.

Ron
Good Shepherd Farm
http://www.goodshepherdfarm.com
518-597-9850


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Also for sale are two white alpacas.
Nutered males. Must go together.
Reason is that I have too many white ones and I am a spinner.
I want to make room for a dark chocolate or gray one.
Maybe both if I can trade.
SW Missouri.
If interested PM me for further details.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

firefly81 said:


> i love my llama his name is jacob, he is my goat gaurdian and a great freind!!!!!!


NOW........I thought you had a DONKEY ?
ADA CEO thedonkeyman


----------



## Maggie's Farm (Sep 18, 2007)

I was told recently by someone who knows a lot more about llamas than I do that unless they have trouble eating llamas do not need to have their teeth trimmed. It's a cosmetic issue.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

Our alpaca Iggy (my avatar) had terribly long teeth when we first got him and I called my vet and he didn't know what to do. I looked up alpaca sites and they recommended lots of ways. We have willow trees in the pastures and before I could contact the vet to do something, Iggy broke them off himself by jumping up to get willow branches and yanking them down. Each year now he keeps his own teeth trimmed himself. 
When I had two alpacas for guarding the sheep the other one used to spit at Iggy or the sheep if they bugged him. Iggy has never spit at anything so it may be an individual choice. His only vice is that he kicks out if something gets behind him, therefore I don't have him in with pregnant ewes during that period just in case. His kick isn't that bad but I will not put my pregnant ewes at risk.
He makes a great lead animal since he is curious and will follow anywhere we want them to go, therefore the sheep follow his lead and move with him. If he sees something suspicious he will make his alarm call and usually run the sheep back to the barn or at least away from the suspected area.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I need to set out some range meal this winter to help my cattle stay in good condition now that the grass is losing protein content. Here is the ingredient list: 
processed grain by-products, salt, roughage products, grain products, molasses, urea, calcium carbonate, forage products, plant protein products, vit A supplement, cobalt carbonate, manganese sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, animal fat preserved with ethoxyquin, zinc sulfate, copper chloride, mineral oil, magnesium oxide. Conatins 12% roughage products and is ruminant meat and bone meal free.
Crude protein is 15%
Crude fat is minimum 1%
Crude fiber max is 11%
calcium minimum is 1.25%, max is 1.75%
Phosphorus minimum is .6%
salt minimum is 23%, max is 27.5% 
potassium minimum is .9%
selenium minimum is .3 PPM
vitamin A minimum is 15.000 iu/lb

The high salt concentration works to limit the daily intake of the feed. For cattle, the normal daily intake ranges from 2 to 3 lbs/ head.

I have a feeling my llamas may ignore it altogether, but if they do eat it I need to make sure that it won't make them ill or worse.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't believe that this will hurt them. I own 17 llamas and feed calf manna to the lactating females and older thinner animals. A small amount is okay and llamas are pretty picky, they may not touch it!!!! I am all for a camelid specific topic. I have been watching homesteading today for a while and have learned alot about all different topics. I think us (camelid) folks have a few things to teach as well as learn!!!!!! I have owned llamas for 9 years and have not had a teeth issue. WE are small breeders(only a couple of crias a year) to show and sell for fiber/guard/recreation!!! Val


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Our Lashes is a big girl - now 8 yo I believe, and prone to pack on the weight. But every once in a while I'll give her a handful of the goats' pellet as a treat. Lately I see that she really has a hard time chewing it and swallowing - she opens her mouth very wide, working her jaw; even eating hay she is doing this some. What do you think the issue would be? I'll be only able to bring in a horse vet, the Camelid vet is an hour away, doesn't do farm calls, and I haven't a horse trailer. So I better have a pretty good idea of what needs doing before this person comes out.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh my---sounds odd. I would call your camelid vet. They may be able to help diagnose. Is the animal loosing weight or have a temperature? Watch the animal and report all this when you call your vet. Best Wishes


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

No Lashes certainly isn't losing any weight - that would very much alarm me. Well, I'll call tomorrow to see if they can offer any thoughts.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have sheep, so I never even saw this section... We are getting llamas next week, and I'm quite new to the country life so a little support from some experienced llama folk would be greatly appreciated. I'll start with the basics? What do I need to do to get ready for them? What do you all feed? What do I need to know/do immediately when they come home? Oh, I'd love a separate thread for this as I know I'm going to forget to check back often... ;0)


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

I have three llamas and am new. I got my first gelded/withered one to guard my goats. I recently picked up[ a girl and boy to breed. none of mine spits thank god!
i do have a question though. the breed did work and she is really big. i noticed she is laying down more, figures with her new size. today i was really close to her before she finally got up and when i fed she waited for everyone to move away before she came up to feed. she generally gets right in the mix. do you think she may be getting ready? what do i look for? such as discharge like in goats? Ben and Jeri had already been together when they came so I do not know when she was breed. help?


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

whitehouse said:


> I have three llamas and am new. I got my first gelded/withered one to guard my goats. I recently picked up[ a girl and boy to breed. none of mine spits thank god!
> i do have a question though. the breed did work and she is really big. i noticed she is laying down more, figures with her new size. today i was really close to her before she finally got up and when i fed she waited for everyone to move away before she came up to feed. she generally gets right in the mix. do you think she may be getting ready? what do i look for? such as discharge like in goats? Ben and Jeri had already been together when they came so I do not know when she was breed. help?


Whitehouse - I posted on here over a month ago and never got a reply! You can post questions in the regular sheep section and they get responded to, so I recommend you do that. There are some wonderfully knowledgable folks there. 

On what to look for, I too am waiting for an unknown delivery date (and am a newbie), and I've just been looking for bagging up of the udder/teats. Perhaps there are other signs I could watch for though, so I look forward to seeing responses to you posts on the other section... Good luck!


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi whitehouse! Welcome! I don't have llamas, but our alpaca just had her first cria last Thursday. She really didn't show any outward signs of impending delivery, but we knew her breed date and figured a delivery date based on that. Her first cria was born at day 345, so we figured we'd be extra vigilant as we got closer to that day and wouldn't you know, she delivered this cria (her 2nd) on day 345, also! Unfortunately I wasn't home when the big event happened, but before we left, I looked in on her and noticed she was humming more than usual and seemed restless so my gut told me we'd come home to a baby and I was right. 

I'd try to see if the people you got her from have a guesstimate on when she was bred so you can work from that date. She could lose her mucus plug 2 weeks before or just before delivery. Some females' teats fill up before delivery, some don't. Some will make frequent trips to the poop pile and strain, some will lose interest in food, some will just behave normally. I was also told that if you feel their muscles in their hind end (I assume around her vagina) and if they're relaxed, they are close to delivery. Something I noticed before our cria was born was that it looked like the baby wasn't as low...like her belly wasn't hanging as low because the baby was already in the birth canal. This was the night before/morning of delivery. I'm not sure if this is true in llamas, but with alpacas, most (not ALL, of course!) of them are born before 2pm. HTH 

Good luck and let us know when she delivers!

Feel free to post your questions in the main sheep section...I know I don't always remember to look at this thread, but I do check the rest of the board. I think a lot of people are like that.


----------



## llamaqueen (Feb 22, 2006)

Whitehouse, How long have you had them? Each female is different in their behavior before they deliver. Some want attention, ones that were nice all of a sudden have a VERY bad attitude, etc. In a herd situation, the majority of ours go off by themselves before they deliver. Another thing that is common before delivery is rolling and general discomfort. But like I said, each of them are different. They do typically deliver early in the day, but we have a couple who prefer to deliver in the evening.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got back to my computer. thanks so much. I will check the teats and hind area. Can't wait for babies. we do live in the country but right outside of the town. Many people ride by slow and some just sit and watch the llamas and goats. I know everyone has noticed her getting bigger so i bet they can't wait either. I know when she has the baby the traffic will pick up. luckly no one comes to the fence. Hope i get a girl though just a healthy babyand easy birth for jeri is fine with me. All of the postings are so helpful. I use to belong to a site callled coffeeshop.goat web and it was great. one day i went to post and it was gone. I have never know what happen to it. made lots of good friends that i really miss. i just found homesteading a few weeks ago and am happy i have it.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

I think i got them about the first of the year. she was really slim. We noticed she had gained a belly about march and have really seen the weight pile on the sides about the last couple of months. she is big and round more sides and butt than before.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Whitehouse, do you weigh her at all? When our female was pregnant, she gained weight every month. We do "health checks" the first weekend of every month where we weigh all the animals (alpacas-7, dogs-4 and barn cats-2), do worming, groom them a little bit, trim toenails if necessary, spray with permethrin in warmer months, body score, and just do a general looking over to make sure there isn't anything that needs attention. We record everything we do to each animal in a binder with one page per animal so we can have a record of everything important regarding their health. We also add anything we have to do inbetween times if one is acting out of sorts or whatever.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

nope. we have no way to weigh them. our llamas are not unfriendly just don't like handled much. we have been looking for someome to shear them. we did worm all of our amimals 2 months ago with just regular like we use for the horses. that was recommended from our vet. we just have because we like them it is not a business. we care for there safety and assure they have feed and clean water, but generally they are not messed with much. When feeding she will eat out of your hand and you can pet her some then. you can catch her to care for her if you need to. they they just seem to prefer to be unmessed with so we just love them from afar.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Our alpacas prefer to be loved from afar, too, but Monte (our 18 mo old) sometimes likes attention and will seek out kisses and scritches, but only on HIS terms. The 2 girls prefer not to be handled and the 2 older boys prefer not to be handled, but for the girls and older boys, once you get them haltered, they behave on a lead rope. 

We use Ivermectin to worm our alpacas once a month, but we have the m-worm in our part of Iowa. Our vet said one of his clients lost a llama to m-worm not all that long ago, so we take precautions. 

Where are you from? We had our alpacas sheared just a couple weeks ago by a guy in WI and he shears llamas, too. He also does toes and teeth included in his cost. If you're interested, LMK and I'll get his info to you.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

I am in Kewanee, Il. about 1 hour south east of Davenport, iowa. i also have a friend that has 2 llamas and he might be interested too. I would love his name.
we just picked up a pony with sight problems and 2 mules at the Kolona,owa sale on Monday. I hope to start working with them tonight.
the wormer I used was similar.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Waving at Whitehouse!!!


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyndi, where in illinois are you? How far from me? I see you make goat milk soap. I want to learn how. my husband is building me a kitchen in the basement to start making it. My house is like a split level and the basement opens to the outside. How hard is it to learn. i have allergies and have tried the soap it helps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

> I see you make goat milk soap.


Actually I make my milk soap using fresh Jersey milk. Much higher cream content than I've found in goat's milk


rest answered in PM


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am the proud new owner of 3 Alpaca's who will be delievered this Sat. One gelding and two males who will be gelded a couple days after they get here.

One is white,, one is a beautiful shade of Fawn with a with blaze and the other is a dark brown. 

I wanted sheep again but it looks like I will be getting the South American version instead. <VBG>

Will post pictures Sunday... I hope.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The Alpaca's arrived, three in total. They will need some taming but at least they are some what halter trained. The white one is already gelded,, the other two will be this coming Tuesday. Just hope I can catch them for the Vet.
For being in a new place, they are being very calm. Horse's however are running around like crazy.
After the two are gelded, they will be put into what we call the "Miniature horse" pasture for a couple of weeks, so everyone can get used to each other safely. Right now they are in the round pen,,so hopefully we can catch them.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Very nice photos!! Are they supposed to be that round looking or is the clip or camera adding pounds? Most I've seen have been somewhat more lean.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thanks!
They are built very nicely,, sheared this spring. Is not the clip job making them look round or the camera because they look like that in person..but ..Yes,, they have some good weight on them but it matches their build, so that is normal for these guys. <VBG>
I lucked out getting these males... specially how high their quality is.
Am really happy to have fiber animals again..even if they are not traditional sheep.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there any way to tell the age of a llama? My DH picked one up at a sale today. I would love to know approximately how old he is.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all, just wanted you all to know that you're more than welcome to contact us if you have any alpaca or llama questions. We raise both, although we have more alpacas than llamas. If you're looking for fiber animals or breeding or show stock, we have them. If you're experienced or just starting out, we can help you. If you're a spinner or fiber artist and need fiber, we can supply you with your needs.

We love talking 'paca.

Catherine & Marc Gravert
Spring Valley Farm & Circle "C" Alpacas
Fulton, IL
spring_valley_farm.4mg.com (still working on it as I get the time)


----------



## Susan1310 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi!

I'm hoping there are a few llama/alpaca breeders or owners here, who can help us. 

Our neighbors purchased two llamas awhile ago. They didn't realize the female was bred. Well, one day they came home, and the female had had the cutest little white female baby. 

But, she only lived for about 5 weeks! The came home one day, and there she was, dead. It was SO sad!!! 

The little baby was pure white, but didn't have blue or pink eyes (I'll have to verify that). 

We have horses, and I know there's something called a lethal white gene, in paints and pintos, that needs to be watched out for.

Does anyone know if there's a problem with that in llamas? They said she looked perfectly fine, didn't have any injures on her, other than a tiny bit on red on her upper lip, like she scraped it on the ground.

Any ideas??? We're all so sad!

Thank you!
Susan


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm not certrain this thread has any use. Maybe if people ask for a Lllama board they'll gain some traction. I dunno!


----------



## Zeet_Cranberry (Jan 11, 2011)

We're very new to alpacas...started just a month or so ago. Have 3 males and love them
This thread is way old....I just put in a comment for an alpaca/llama forum. Got the "not enough of you" response. Can we prove that response wrong?


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

For my llamas at least, if they start putting their heads back to spit, you can put your hand in front of their mouth, and they wont spit, because the spit will rebound and hit them too, and they don't want to dirty them selves


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Zeet_Cranberry said:


> We're very new to alpacas...started just a month or so ago. Have 3 males and love them
> This thread is way old....I just put in a comment for an alpaca/llama forum. Got the "not enough of you" response. Can we prove that response wrong?


 
Please check out the thread in Announcement and Support forum that you requested the forum. There's new information.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

I have four alpacas and am new to them. Have no idea how old they are. Three females and one younger male. Two of them need their teeth done. They are wild as all get out and spit like crazy, except for the Suri cross female and that younger male. Those two I can catch and get a halter on and sort of lead. That's about it. They won't be going in the town parade any time soon. I just sheared them all with a pair of scissors. The hand clippers freaked them out too bad, and I'm sure the motorized ones would have put them through the roof. I got kicked, spat on, jumped on, and they darn near broke their necks. I found blindfolding them helps, but they are smart and push it off to see and then the battle starts all over again. Whew! So I found a Youtube video by a vet on how to do the teeth. It looks pretty simple, once the animal is restrained. Other threads say that the animal must be sedated, therefore it must be done by a vet. I see others do it without sedation. This vet video showed no sedation, just led the animal over and cut the teeth off with a wire. Do you sedate them, or can you get the shot to sedate them from a vet? Four animals to the vet... yay. Would rather avoid that bill, thank you.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

When I had my Alpaca's none of them were handled much. One tamed down and halter trained quick, very easy to deal with. Second one took a little longer but turned out very nice too......
That last one.... other than getting the halter on and leading, you had to have the Vet give him happy drugs to do his feet, or get sheared. 
Think some lines just tame out better than others. 

One thing I will say, they are afraid to be unbalanced. So when you are teaching them to pick up their feet, make sure they feel balanced and safe. If they do, they will let you do it with no fuss.

For teeth, I would let the Vet do it... one panic moment with one of them, and they or you could loose a body part you want to keep.


----------



## itchin4more (Nov 26, 2013)

HI I know this thread is older but didn't know see another thread related to Alpacas. Could someone direct me? Looking to gleen info about everything having to do with raising Alpaca from health to temperment to marketing them. Thanks so much!


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Be careful not to pay too much for your Alpaca. Ten years ago they were rare and valuable, but they are much more common now. Some breeders don't want to admit they bought into the bottom of a pyramid scheme and are still trying to get the higher prices.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not a very experienced alpaca person, but I'm learning. I have two alpaca that I purchased from a larger breeder. I did not pay big money for them. As dlskidmore mentioned, their prices have fallen dramatically over the years as they have increased in popularity.
I was at Tractor Supply on a Sunday when they had a function displaying different farm animals and some were for sale and others were there for show and you could talk with the owners/breeders.
I've always wanted to have alpaca mostly as "eye candy" in the pasture with the goats. That's how my pair came to be. 
All I can say is that I've learned they are not what I thought they would be, but I'm not disappointed at all. 
Mine were not handled or interacted with by people a lot so their behavior is cautious and somewhat distrusting. Random touching is a no-no, although once confined I'm able to tend to their medical and routine maintenance needs.
I could go on and on about them, but I'll just post a picture for now.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

parrotman said:


> I'm not a very experienced alpaca person, but I'm learning. I have two alpaca that I purchased from a larger breeder. I did not pay big money for them. As dlskidmore mentioned, their prices have fallen dramatically over the years as they have increased in popularity.
> I was at Tractor Supply on a Sunday when they had a function displaying different farm animals and some were for sale and others were there for show and you could talk with the owners/breeders.
> I've always wanted to have alpaca mostly as "eye candy" in the pasture with the goats. That's how my pair came to be.
> All I can say is that I've learned they are not what I thought they would be, but I'm not disappointed at all.
> ...


Aweh! SO cute!


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

How should i go about trimming my llamas toenails?

One of my girls I've noticed are getting SUPER long (kind of starting to curve) :/ 
I havent been able to look at the other one.

Can i get by with NOT cutting their toes?
I will definatly try to cut the more friendly ones feet, but the other one is so unfriendly, i cant even pet her while shes eating. I wont be able to get close enough to trim her toes...

Also, teeth: What care is needed for a llamas teeth?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

speakmanfamily said:


> How should i go about trimming my llamas toenails?
> 
> One of my girls I've noticed are getting SUPER long (kind of starting to curve) :/
> I havent been able to look at the other one.
> ...


If they feel balanced, which means us humans have to go into all kinds of posses so they stay perfectly straight, normally, they are pretty cool about getting their hooves trimmed.

Had one the Vet in Oregon did, because you had to give him some happy drugs. Luckily I only had one like that. So you might have to have your Vet give some happy drugs to the one 
you have that doesn't want to be handled.

Yes, they need their hooves trimmed like any other animal. If you know how to do goats and sheep, you should be good to go.

Not all of them need teeth done, but if they get long, normally a Vet or even an equine Dentist may need to float their teeth.


----------



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi, we are new to our land in Oregon. And I've been 'trying' out many animals to see what fits. I have two Alpacas, and I really like them. They eat and drink less than our sheep and so far the female is a great protector. We have one young male (copper/curly) and one older female (jet black/straight). They came as a rescue, abandoned on someone else's land.

Around here the shearers will block their teeth and trim hooves. 

I too would appreciate a camelid section, but so far I don't see one.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

There hasn't been that much interest in Camelids over the years. 

Since they are fiber animals, figure we would throw them in the sheep forum.
If you have questions, feel free to start another post, share photos...etc..


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

There hasn't been that much interest in Camelids over the years. 

Since they are fiber animals, figure we would throw them in the sheep forum.
If you have questions, feel free to start another post, share photos...etc..


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

speakmanfamily said:


> How should i go about trimming my llamas toenails?
> 
> One of my girls I've noticed are getting SUPER long (kind of starting to curve) :/
> I havent been able to look at the other one.
> ...


Try putting a towel over her head. That tends to make them calmer and, if you drape it over the nose/mouth (not in a way that restricts breathing, obviously) it can help reduce spitting. They are essentially spitting in their own face and most of them will refrain from spitting. They also won't be able to see you to aim a spit or kick at you. This has worked very well for me over the years and has made doing routine care a lot easier. I have never needed a stanchion or chute.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

> so far the female is a great protector.


I know they aren't thought of as guardian-type animals, but like your female, my male (Woodrow) is a formidable force. He guards his mate very well when my dogs come with me into the pasture. I think in a "small crisis," he would have no problem killing a small animal or dog with his powerful kick...ask me how I know.


----------



## Sheep Lassie (Aug 15, 2013)

Susan1310, It's been a while since you posted, but I don't see where anyone else answered your question, so I will. Hope you see this. 
Yes, there is a lethal white gene in alpacas, and I'm assuming llamas as well. If you breed a white, blue eyed female (often these are deaf or blind as well) to a male that has ANY white ANYWHERE on his body, even the tiniest bit, the baby will (almost absolutely) be deaf/blind/die within a few weeks. I recall hearing a story about some people who bred a white blue eyed female to a male they were sure had no white on him. The baby died not long after it was born. They searched the male alpaca's body and found a tiny blotch of white between his toes! 
FYI, this information is something my Mom researched, I've never actually researched this, I'm just going on what she told me...But she's a thorough researcher


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

The white spot gene is problematic in many species. If the white spot happens over an eye it will be blue and may not develop right. A white spot over ear hairs can cause deafness, and lots of other birth defects are associated with the white spot gene. Solid white is not a problem by itself, but it is impossible to tell if a white animal has the white spot gene without breeding colour back in. So you may have a white animal with white spots. The color looks the same to us, but the genetics differ. Blue eyes would indicate the white spot gene is present, but other colors of eye don't mean they are clear, they just don't have a spot over the eye.

This is a major issue in breeding dogs that are supposed to have spots like dalmations and harlequin danes.


----------



## CurrentWave (Apr 2, 2005)

wow, this is so interesting. I'm glad to have read this information.


----------

